# Another Wannabe Hero



## ccheese (Dec 4, 2009)

In early November, retired Senior Chief Jeffrey Sparenberg was the guest of honor at military heritage day in Delaware.

Sparenberg spent 23 years in the Navy, including time on the destroyer Cole, and he was at Fort DuPont State Park that day to donate a flag that he said flew over the Cole shortly after it was attacked nine years ago.

The flag, he hoped, would be put on view at the planned Delaware Military Museum.

A photograph from the ceremony shows Sparenberg on the steps of a shuttered brick building. The left side of his chest is covered with military medals -* including a Bronze Star and Purple Heart, purportedly from the actions he took and the injuries he suffered in that lunchtime attack.*

Seventeen sailors died in the suicide bombing on Oct. 12, 2000, during a refueling stop in Aden, Yemen.
Sparenberg's detailed account of that fateful day was published on Nov. 16 in a front-page story in The News Journal of Wilmington, Del.

Now Sparenberg is back in the spotlight: *The Navy and the ship's former commander say he was not on the Norfolk-based ship at all on the day it was struck.*

They don't know whether the flag he donated actually flew aboard the Cole. And the two most significant medals he wore to the Delaware ceremony are also in doubt.

Lt. John Daniels, a Navy spokesman at the Pentagon, said Sparenberg's orders for the Cole show him joining the ship on Oct. 16, 2000 - four days after the bombing.

Retired Cmdr. Kirk Lippold, the Cole's skipper at the time, said he distinctly remembers being told after the attack that a new crew member was in Bahrain, waiting to join the ship.

Someone back in the States asked whether they should send the sailor back to the U.S., but Lippold - who'd just lost 17 crew members, including a senior chief - knew he could use more help. He gave approval for Sparenberg to join the crew.

"During the time he was on board the ship following the attack, he did an excellent job in helping the ship through some difficult times," Lippold said.

However, he added, "I know for a fact he wasn't aboard the day of the attack."
The News Journal has removed the original story from its Web site and says it will set the record straight after the Navy finishes looking into the matter.

Daniels said he wasn't sure how long that would take.

According to his personnel record, Daniels said, Sparenberg is not entitled to wear the Bronze Star or Purple Heart. The highest honor he earned in the Navy is a Meritorious Service Medal, shown to the right of the two combat honors in the photo.

"He was not in the line of fire on Oct. 12," Daniels said. "Him making any claims to being injured in the terrorist act on the USS Cole are not plausible."

Contacted on Thursday by The Virginian-Pilot, Sparenberg did not directly answer questions about when he arrived on the Cole or whether he wore medals he did not earn.

"I served on the Cole. I was with some of the greatest American heroes I know," said Sparenberg, who lives in Delaware.

He said he was trying to make sure the ship's crew was remembered and now has come under attack.
"I'm not going to say anything. I have no reason to say anything. I have no reason to prove anything," he said in response to a question about the medals.

Sparenberg said reliving the Cole attack is painful, and that he sometimes cries at night "thinking about what I had to do."

"I want this part of my life to go away," he said.

Lorrie Triplett might wish the same.

Triplett, who lives in Suffolk, lost her husband - Ensign Andrew Triplett - in the Cole attack. In the nine years since, she's raised their two daughters to be proud of their father's service.

In the Delaware newspaper article, Sparenberg talked in detail about working beside Triplett in the ship's fuels lab in the minutes before the blast. He described how Triplett told him to go to lunch - even mentioned the main entree that day in the galley - and how, seconds after he departed the lab, the detonation rocked the ship. Triplett died; Sparenberg lived.

Lorrie Triplett said Thursday she has never heard of Sparenberg. She's talked at length with two enlisted sailors who were in the fuels lab with her husband that morning, and through their accounts, she pieced together an idea of what her husband's final moments were like.

It's unsettling to her that someone the Navy said wasn't yet aboard the ship is now claiming a part in the narrative.

"It's like tampering with what happened," Triplett said.

"Why would you want to fabricate something to this extent for that event? Why would you want to say you were there at a tragedy?"

Kate Wiltrout, (757) 446-2629, [email protected]

This from Friday's [Norfolk] Virginian Pilot

Charles


----------



## evangilder (Dec 4, 2009)

Disgraceful. Isn't serving your country enough? Wearing medals you didn't earn is disrespectful to those that DID earn them. It's one thing to embellish a war story, it's quite another to make it up or tell someone else's experience as your own. Shameful.


----------



## beaupower32 (Dec 4, 2009)

Yeah, its a shame people go to the lengths they do to make them sound like a hero. Like evan said, isnt serving your country enough already.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 4, 2009)

Shameful, agree with what Eric has said.


----------



## parsifal (Dec 4, 2009)

It does look pretty bad, but sometimes its possible to join a ship a few days either side of the official posting. I know because Ive done it. 

He may have been there, and made some bade enemies or something......it may not be what it seems


----------



## Messy1 (Dec 4, 2009)

parsifal said:


> It does look pretty bad, but sometimes its possible to join a ship a few days either side of the official posting. I know because Ive done it.
> 
> He may have been there, and made some bade enemies or something......it may not be what it seems



I was wondering the same thing parsifal. The military has a reputation for screwing up paperwork, or for creating a snafu. I was wondering if there was any chance this might be the situation here. I would be hoping that is the case here, instead of someone making up stories and wearing medals he did not recieve to make himself look better.


----------



## evangilder (Dec 4, 2009)

When the Navy and the ship's commander said he wasn't on board when it happened, it seems pretty clear that he wasn't there. enemies or not. Also, 2 enlisted sailors that _were _in the fuels lab also say he wasn't there.


----------



## Messy1 (Dec 4, 2009)

evangilder said:


> When the Navy and the ship's commander said he wasn't on board when it happened, it seems pretty clear that he wasn't there. enemies or not.



Just hoping there was another reason or excuse, but I tend to agree with everyone here. Just too bad someone has to go to these lengths and dishonor those who have earned their medals and accolades.


----------



## Njaco (Dec 4, 2009)

He ain't the only one......

Ex-N.J. veterans' official pleads guilty in tax case | Philadelphia Inquirer | 12/01/2009

*Ex-N.J. veterans' official pleads guilty in tax case*

By Barbara Boyer 

Inquirer Staff Writer

Vietnam veteran William Devereaux says he has never gotten over seeing his best friend killed during a rocket attack on the 82d Airborne Division.
"I only found the top of his head and his boots with the feet in them," Devereaux, 64, wrote in a statement he released yesterday morning. "I was never the same AGAIN!"

Minutes earlier, in Superior Court in Camden, Devereaux appeared more humble as he pleaded guilty to theft related to tax payments.

Devereaux, a former official with the New Jersey Department of Military and Veterans Affairs, apologized for what he called "delusional" and "paranoid" decisions, and for embellishing his military disabilities so he could avoid paying local property taxes.

Assistant Camden County Prosecutor Leslie Dicker said Devereaux applied for benefits related to war injuries only after he began his job of helping other veterans apply for benefits in 2002.

Devereaux pleaded guilty to theft under an agreement with prosecutors, who will recommend a 30-day jail sentence that he can serve under house arrest. If the deal is accepted by Judge Irvin J. Snyder, who set sentencing for Jan. 29, Devereaux also will serve five years' probation. 

He has surrendered his job, can never work for the state again, and has paid $54,142 in taxes he owed to Laurel Springs for 2002 through 2008, when he improperly claimed the military exemption, said his attorney, Dennis Wixted.

Additionally, Devereaux may not work with veterans in any capacity for at least five years. Had he gone to trial and been convicted, he could have faced up to five years in prison.

"I'm very, very sorry for what has happened," Devereaux told the judge at yesterday's hearing, after arriving in a black jacket emblazoned with the 82d Airborne emblem in red stitching. He asked for "compassion and forgiveness."

His troubles, however, are not over. Camden County Prosecutor Warren Faulk said federal authorities were continuing the investigation.

Devereaux was arrested a year ago, when he worked as the director of veterans programs for the state.

Devereaux first worked for the Camden County Office of Veterans Affairs, in 2001. In 2004, Gov. Jim McGreevey appointed him director of veterans' programs. In that position, Devereaux helped soldiers suffering from post-traumatic stress disorder.

It was at that time, prosecutors said, that Devereaux learned how to work the system, applying for the tax exemptions and claiming he was 100 percent disabled from the war.

Devereaux, in attending numerous military functions, wore a decorated uniform that included high military honors, including a Purple Heart, a Soldier's Medal, and a Bronze Star. He also received $34,000 in military benefits federal authorities are reviewing, officials said.

He claimed he was injured as a paratrooper and artilleryman in Vietnam and later used incorrect military records to qualify for property-tax exemptions in Laurel Springs.

"It's outrageous that someone who worked for the Veterans Administration would be engaged in this type of behavior," said Faulk.

Devereaux never received any of the medals he claimed, officials said. Devereaux agreed, calling his behavior "despicable," but said he never faked being in combat or his war-related disabilities when he served with the 82d Airborne.

"Our unit arrived in Vietnam on Feb. 13, 1968, at Chu Clai," Devereaux wrote in his statement. "Within three hours of landing, we took incoming 122mm rockets and were attacked by Viet Cong from the southeast and were pressed into fire fights. I had been administratively trained and was completely unready to face this type of action, however I did then and for the next five months."

During this time, he wrote, his best friend was killed 50 feet from the spot where Devereaux took cover during the rocket attack.

Authorities said it was possible Devereaux had seen combat; according to military records, he joined the Army in May 1967 and was honorably discharged in May 1970. The records show he was assigned as a payroll-distribution specialist to Vietnam for four months in 1968. Devereaux's lies make it difficult to believe any of his story, officials said.

Initially, Devereaux said, he never told anyone about war-related problems. He said he started treatment for post-traumatic stress disorder in 1989 and was diagnosed with prostate cancer in 2000, which he said was related to Agent Orange.

Although the military never gave him a 100 percent permanent disability, which entitles him to additional benefits, Devereaux said he had applied for one and still was waiting for a determination.

He knew, he said, it was wrong to apply for the tax exemptions and claim medals he never received.

"I hated how the VA was treating me and the thousands of other Vietnam vets in like situations," Devereaux wrote, adding, "I apologize profusely for my irrational and despicable behavior in this case. However, I can assure you that it was not done with a clear heart or mind."


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Dec 4, 2009)

I saw this one on another forum.
I hadn't seen it posted here.
There are pictures of him at the article I linked.
I really can't think of anything to say about this type of travesty.

Hunt for Remembrance Day conman who marched with 'impossible' haul of 21 medals | Mail Online

Fraud! Remembrance Day conman who marched with 'impossible' haul of 17 medals
By Fay Schlesinger
Last updated at 2:05 AM on 05th December 2009


Cheered by thousands as he marched alongside brave troops during a Remembrance Day parade, he looked every inch the battle-hardened war veteran. 
But on closer inspection, his striking collection of 17 medals - including the Distinguished Service Order and Military Cross - was not what it seemed. 
No single servicemen could have been awarded all the medals, and they were wrongly displayed, experts said last night. 

Last night a hunt was under way for the fraudster after he took part in a big Remembrance Day parade in Bedworth, Warwickshire. 
Wearing decorations without authority is a criminal offence under the Army Act 1955. 
Bereaved families of servicemen killed in Afghanistan were among the crowds who applauded as he passed, but organisers became suspicious when they noticed his array of medals. He wore badges from campaigns including the Second World War, Korea and the Falklands, medals for both officers and other ranks, and foreign decorations. 
So proud: Veterans hold military banners at the parade

The man, in a beige SAS beret, was confronted by a march organiser. He is said to have admitted to being a fake before leaving. 

Martin Harrison, a medals expert from the Bedworth Armistice Day Parade committee, said the display of decorations was clearly fake. 
He said: 'To start with you never wear two rows of medals - you wear one long row overlapping. The entire order is wrong. 
'But the real outrage is over the gallantry awards. Swanning around with things he is not entitled to, especially under the present circumstances, is offensive.' 
----------------



Wheels


----------



## RabidAlien (Dec 5, 2009)

About the original post....I hope and pray that they find out that yes, he did check in early, and people are remembering wrong due to the tragedy of the day. But, the realistic side really wants to lump him in with these other two scum-sucking maggots (apologies to all maggots out there): hog-tie them and toss them in a closed arena full of Vets. Take your time, gentlemen, we're having lunch catered in for you.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 5, 2009)

To do such things is absolutely disgraceful and an insult to the rest of the military and former military.


----------



## evangilder (Dec 5, 2009)

Every ribbon on my old uniform is on my DD-214 except for the one that I received after I was discharged. But I have the commander orders for that medal with the citation. To wear anything else would be unconscionable to me.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 5, 2009)

evangilder said:


> Every ribbon on my old uniform is on my DD-214 except for the one that I received after I was discharged. But I have the commander orders for that medal with the citation. To wear anything else would be unconscionable to me.



I think that says it right there Eric!


----------



## RabidAlien (Dec 6, 2009)

I've thought about ordering a new set of ribbons. I don't have an ID anymore, so can't get on the local reserve base to buy them from the uniform shop, and haven't looked at my DD214 in a while. But I'm with Evan...there's no way I could even think about going outside with a ribbon I didn't earn.


----------



## evangilder (Dec 6, 2009)

There are places online where you can order ribbons and the holders. Mine are still in pretty good shape and still on my service dress coat that hasn't been worn in over 20 years. It wouldn't fit anyway.


----------



## RabidAlien (Dec 6, 2009)

Unfortunately, I was quite burned out when my enlistment ended, and got rid of 98% of my uniform stuff. I have a ballcap or two, a belt buckle, and a couple of other odds-n-ends, but that's about it. I even cut up my inactive reserve ID after my 2 year inactive status was over. It wasn't until recently that I was able to slap a submarine qual decal on my truck. Once I get these dang bills under control (most are paid off now, thankfully....being out of debt is SUCH an awesome thing!), I'll start lookin at gettin a uniform back in order again. Gotta love those Army-Navy stores!

Although....if the weather keeps stickin around in the 30s and 40s, I may have to see if they have a peacoat in my size....


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 7, 2009)

It's beyond me why a person wants to pass themselves off as a decorated veteran. Perhaps it's to get attention, or maybe be something that they weren't able to be for whatever reason. In any case, posing as a vet cheapens the efforts and sacrifices made by those who placed themselves on the line and in harm's way.

To be honest, the "war hero", for want of a better word, rarely shows off, is quiet and hardly ever speaks about what they did or experienced. The only time I recall any discussion about events from any family members or family friends, was around the holidays when they were insulting each other or at the Moose lodge (or favorite watering hole) and again, insulting each other.

You can also spot vets at places like a Fourth of July parade. They're the ones in regular clothes, doing typical things until the colors pass. I remember many years ago, at a 4th of july parade, there was an older gentleman in a wheel chair surrounded by family, grandkids and such. As the colors approached, he struggled to his feet and his eyes locked on the flag, hat across his chest and had that "look" about him that only comes from those that have been there.


----------



## ccheese (Dec 8, 2009)

I'm with Eric. My ribbons and medals are in a box in the top drawer of my bureau, where they have been for almost
thirty-nine years. My wife keeps telling me I need to have a display case made [or purchased] for them but I never 
seem to get a round tuit. 

We just came across the 48 star flag that was on my father's casket when he was laid out in 1935. Now there is a relic
for you !! I want to have that cleaned and placed in a display box.... soon.



evangilder said:


> There are places online where you can order ribbons and the holders. Mine are still in pretty good shape and still on my service dress coat that hasn't been worn in over 20 years. *It wouldn't fit anyway*.



Lost weight, huh ???

Charles


----------



## HookerTF160 (Dec 8, 2009)

evangilder said:


> Disgraceful. Isn't serving your country enough? Wearing medals you didn't earn is disrespectful to those that DID earn them. It's one thing to embellish a war story, it's quite another to make it up or tell someone else's experience as your own. Shameful.



I agree with you 100%. It takes a truly pathetic individual to steal someone else`s blood, sweat, and tears. To exploit other men`s sacrifices and attempt to make them your own is nothing but cowardly. How such a person is even able to look at themself in the mirror is beyond me.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 8, 2009)

evangilder said:


> Every ribbon on my old uniform is on my DD-214 except for the one that I received after I was discharged. But I have the commander orders for that medal with the citation. To wear anything else would be unconscionable to me.



Same here as well. Things like what this thread are about are absolutely distasteful. It puts a very bad sour taste in my mouth...

In my opinion, having served in the military is honorable enough, there is no reason to pretend to have done more like these Gentlemen described in this thread.

On a side note:

To all veterans and former service members, you can now get your DD-214 online as well. This may come in handy if you have lost yours or there was a fire. (I keep mine in a fireproof safe and I have multiple copies).

I will post the link tomorrow. I have it in my govt. email account which I can only access at work.



RabidAlien said:


> Unfortunately, I was quite burned out when my enlistment ended, and got rid of 98% of my uniform stuff. I have a ballcap or two, a belt buckle, and a couple of other odds-n-ends, but that's about it. I even cut up my inactive reserve ID after my 2 year inactive status was over. It wasn't until recently that I was able to slap a submarine qual decal on my truck. Once I get these dang bills under control (most are paid off now, thankfully....being out of debt is SUCH an awesome thing!), I'll start lookin at gettin a uniform back in order again. Gotta love those Army-Navy stores!
> 
> Although....if the weather keeps stickin around in the 30s and 40s, I may have to see if they have a peacoat in my size....



I kept just about everything. I have my Dress Blues and Class A's still hanging in my closet, one of my flight suits hanging on the door behind me in my computer room, my flight helmet sitting on the shelf next to me...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 9, 2009)

I just found an interesting website, that exposes frauds. People that say they are POWs, Rangers, Speical Forces, Seals, or fought in certain conflicts, or say they are veterans period. 

Very interesting the number of people that have been caught. They are catching them all the time. I think website is very honorable. Apparantly they have access to military records and can prove someones service and have many sources to help do so.

P.O.W. Network's Phonies Index


----------



## beaupower32 (Dec 9, 2009)

What a impressive site, thanks for posting that.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 9, 2009)

What is amazing is how many people have been exposed through that site. Some of them end up with legal action. Another good reason to not be a phonie...


----------



## beaupower32 (Dec 9, 2009)

Yep, I agree. There was a article in the News Paper here in charleston about people claiming how they are the Medal of Honor winners, and they wear the Medal. The paper said that the FBI has a division dedicated to locating these people, and that they track them down and put legal actions against them.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 9, 2009)

beaupower32 said:


> Yep, I agree. There was a article in the News Paper here in charleston about people claiming how they are the Medal of Honor winners, and they wear the Medal. The paper said that the FBI has a division dedicated to locating these people, and that they track them down and put legal actions against them.



I agree, those that lie about the medal of honor should be persecuted.


----------



## beaupower32 (Dec 9, 2009)

I second that as well.


----------



## evangilder (Dec 9, 2009)

I don't believe it is even legal to own a Medal of Honor if you haven't been awarded one.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Dec 9, 2009)

As well as it should. I do not know why people committ acts like this. It's like spitting in the face of the people who actually were veterans.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 9, 2009)

Vassili Zaitzev said:


> As well as it should. I do not know why people committ acts like this. It's like spitting in the face of the people who actually were veterans.




+1

That is all that needs to be said...


----------



## evangilder (Dec 9, 2009)

Yep, I found an article about it:


> Medal of Honor - Legal protection
> 
> The Medal of Honor
> is the only service decoration that cannot be privately bought, traded, or sold. All Medals of Honor are issued in the original only, by the Department of Defense, to a recipient. Misuse of the medal, including unauthorized manufacture or wear, is punishable by fine and imprisonment pursuant to 18USC704(b).
> ...


Medal of Honor: Encyclopedia II - Medal of Honor - Legal protection


----------



## HookerTF160 (Dec 9, 2009)

evangilder said:


> I don't believe it is even legal to own a Medal of Honor if you haven't been awarded one.



In addition to that, it`s illegal to claim any military award, decoration, medal, etc that has not been earned.


----------



## evangilder (Dec 9, 2009)

That's true.

Here is another wannabe:


> A California man faces a federal trial in January because of what he allegedly wore to his 20th high school reunion earlier this year -- a U.S. Marine uniform decorated with some of the nation's highest military medals.
> 
> Steve Burton, 39, never served in any branch of the U.S. military, but he was seen and photographed several times wearing a Marine uniform and various medals, including the Navy Cross, the highest medal awarded exclusively by the U.S. Navy, federal investigators said.



More here:
Civilian pleads not guilty to wearing Navy medals - CNN.com


----------



## Colin1 (Dec 9, 2009)

ccheese said:


> I'm with Eric. My ribbons and medals are in a box in the top drawer of my bureau, where they have been for almost thirty-nine years. My wife keeps telling me I need to have a display case made [or purchased] for them but I never seem to get a round tuit


Your wife's right Charles
get them done, you've every right to display them and be proud of them.
I hesitated too (though not for thirty-nine years)  but I'm glad I eventually got them done.


----------



## evangilder (Dec 9, 2009)

Been 21 years for me. They are loose in a display case with my airplane models and other memorabilia. My wife has prodded me to do the same, but I am like Charles, and haven't gotten around to it either.


----------



## Colin1 (Dec 9, 2009)

evangilder said:


> Been 21 years for me. They are loose in a display case with my airplane models and other memorabilia. My wife has prodded me to do the same, but I am like Charles, and haven't gotten around to it either.


No excuse young man, get them sorted


----------



## evangilder (Dec 9, 2009)

I wore 6 ribbons, but only 2 of them are medals, so sorting them is rather easy.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Dec 9, 2009)

evangilder said:


> I wore 6 ribbons, but only 2 of them are medals, so sorting them is rather easy.



Evangilder, would it be rude if I asked what medals you were awarded? I'm just curious.


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 9, 2009)

Mr. C you should do as your wife suggests. Modesty should not get in the way of your contributions to our nation's freedom. And frankly, whether you might wish to display them or not, you should have them done up properly so your family has that option in the future. They might not know the proper display nor their significance.

I had a Marine Gunny (Sherman tank commander) who lived across the street give me all his medals from Korea when I was a kid after he had a few beers (not uncommon when he was tinkering with his old Jaguar). I was 9. I kept them on their board in a old clean pickle jar. I would take them out often and dream of how they were earned and marvel at their colors/designs. I found him many states away when I was 22 after tracking him down. I returned all his medals, globe and anchor and piss-cutter after a very tearful phone conversation. I suspect that his family was likely more grateful than he was.


----------



## evangilder (Dec 9, 2009)

Vassili Zaitzev said:


> Evangilder, would it be rude if I asked what medals you were awarded? I'm just curious.



No problem. I was awarded





1. *Basic Training Ribbon*, now called the Air Force Training Ribbon (Means you graduated basic, kinda hard to not get that one).


> The Air Force Training Ribbon is awarded to airmen who graduate from Air Force basic training after August 14, 1974.







2. *Good Conduct Medal* (Awarded for three years of keeping your nose clean)


> It is awarded to Air Force enlisted personnel for exemplary conduct during a three-year period of active military service, (or for a one-year period of service during a time of war). Persons awarded this medal must have had character and efficiency ratings of excellent or higher throughout the qualifying period, including time spent in attendance at service schools, and there must have been no convictions of court martial during this period.







3. *Overseas Long Tour Ribbon* (For 2+ years of an overseas tour)


> Before January 6, 1986, the ribbon was awarded to Air Force and Air Force Reserve members credited with completion of an overseas tour on or after September 1, 1980.







4. *USAF Outstanding Unit Award Ribbon* (Mainly for squadron participation supporting Operation El Dorado Canyon, and NATO Tactical Evaluations)


> It is awarded by the Secretary of the Air Force to numbered units which have distinguished themselves by exceptionally meritorious service or outstanding achievement that clearly sets the unit above and apart from similar units, the services include; performance of exceptionally meritorious service, accomplishment of a specific outstanding achievement of national or international significance, combat operations against an armed enemy of the United States, or military operations involving conflict with or exposure to hostile actions by an opposing foreign force.







5. Navy Meritorious Unit Commendation Medal (Awarded by then Secretary of the Navy Lehman for participation in Operation El Dorado Canyon).


> The Navy Meritorious Unit Commendation was established by order of the Secretary of the Navy on July 17, 1967. It is awarded in the name of the Secretary of the Navy to units of both the U.S. Navy and United States Marines. To justify this award, the unit must have performed service of a character comparable to that which would merit the award of a Bronze Star Medal, or achievement of like caliber in a non-combat situation, to an individual.







6. Air Force Achievement Medal (Received after I was discharged)


> The Air Force Achievement Medal may be awarded to members of the Armed Forces of the United States (and to foreign military personnel) below the grade of colonel who, while serving in any capacity with the Air Force distinguish themselves by outstanding achievement or meritorious service but not to the extent that would warrant the award of a Commendation Medal.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Dec 10, 2009)

Interesting, thanks Evangilder!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Dec 10, 2009)

Thanks for taking the time to post those Eric.
I just looked up Operation El Dorado Canyon.
I didn't know that was the name for the raid on Libya.


Wheels


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 10, 2009)

Colin1 said:


> Your wife's right Charles
> get them done, you've every right to display them and be proud of them.
> I hesitated too (though not for thirty-nine years)  but I'm glad I eventually got them done.



All of mine are still on my Class As and Dress Blues, but I really want to make a shadow box on the wall as well for all my ribbons/medals, my wings, etc.

I think that any service member should be proud of anything they were awarded and display them.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 10, 2009)

Check out all these dumb ass's right here! You actually have to read what is said in the print. Pretty funny!

CAN ANYONE ID


----------



## evangilder (Dec 10, 2009)

Funny, and sad at the same time.


----------



## HookerTF160 (Dec 10, 2009)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Check out all these dumb ass's right here! You actually have to read what is said in the print. Pretty funny!
> 
> CAN ANYONE ID



The group that has the most imposters by far are Navy SEALs. Fortunately, they are the easiest to expose due to a database created by the US Naval Special Warfare Archives. The name of every man who has ever been a SEAL is contained in the database. There are no secret SEALs, it is not classified information that someone was, or is, a SEAL. If his name does not appear on the database, he was not a SEAL. The database has been proven accurate many times over by the US Navy. It is maintained by a group of former and active duty SEALs.


----------



## parsifal (Dec 10, 2009)

I wear my grandfathers medals to our Anzac day memorial services each year, but on the right side of my suit, which signifies that I did not earn the awards myself.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 10, 2009)

parsifal said:


> I wear my grandfathers medals to our Anzac day memorial services each year, but on the right side of my suit, which signifies that I did not earn the awards myself.



I do not think that is a bad thing either. You are paying homage and respect to the man. Nothing wrong with that...


----------



## evangilder (Dec 10, 2009)

Agreed. It is one thing to do it as a symbol of respect or memorial. It is another thing altogether to wear them as if they were earned.


----------



## RabidAlien (Dec 10, 2009)

Agreed with Adler and EG, Parsifal. The difference is that you openly acknowledge that they are not your medals, that you did not earn them, and that you are wearing them with respects to your grandfather. That, my friend, is honorable and respectful and a tribute to him and his sacrifices. What these other idiots are doing is lying, disrespecting those who are/have served, and basically spitting on everything these men and women are trying to protect. There's freedom of speech, and then there's blatant disrespect. I don't claim to speak for everyone on this board, but I suspect that the vast majority would encourage you to continue wearing them for your grandfather.


----------



## parsifal (Dec 11, 2009)

A bit off topic, but I thought I would share anyway. My grandfather was a Gallipoli vet, joined in 1914, and fought all the way through to 1918. Was a cavalryman in the 7th Light Horse, was in the charge at Beersheeba, and in the entry into Damascus in 1918.

He was the only survivor of the 1914 entry in his regiment to survive in one piece. He was the best horseman I ever knew. But he never celebrated Anzac Day, never went on any of the marches, hardly ever spoke about his experiences. He hated being called a war hero. When I told him I wanted to join the Navy, I could tell he wasnt happy, though he did not say much.

Post Traumatic stress syndrome is what killed him in the finish....he suffered a total nervous collapse, just used to sit there and stare into nothing. I was 17 and could not bring myself to to talk to him. They tried to treat with shock therapy, but he had a strke and died as a result.

My grandad was not a war hero, just a guy who did his duty and paid a big price for that.....

My wife is Russian and I met her grandfather before he died. He was a Russian Siberian , fought the Germans in front of Moscow, and of course survived the war. He gave his medals to my wife, and she gave them to me, because she knows I am into that sort of stuff. I found my grandfather in law was remarkably similar , and yet politically opposite to my own grandfather....he did not hate nay of his former enemies, but used to get very upset on their May Day services. Did not want to talk about his experiences in the war, but like my grandfather had a certain strength of character which I admired a great deal

Finally, my stepfather was German, fought in WWII, including Stalingrad, was decorated with an Iron Cross no less. Was the most honest German I have ever known. Did not pull any punches about what he thought of the wear, and all its horror. But did not talk much about it, and thought so little of his wartime experiences that he sold his medals just after the war.

All these men come from the opposite ends of the triangle politically, but they sahre a comon bond in their different experiences. When I hear of people fabricating their wartime records, I dont get mad, or want to say too much, but I just know that those uunexplainable qualities that were so present in my stepfathers and grandfathers, suffers a little erosion. All those men stood for decency and courage, and the people that BS their way into parades are none of those things


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 11, 2009)

parsifal said:


> When I hear of people fabricating their wartime records, I dont get mad, or want to say too much, but I just know that those uunexplainable qualities that were so present in my stepfathers and grandfathers, suffers a little erosion. All those men stood for decency and courage, and the people that BS their way into parades are none of those things



Could not have said it any better...


----------



## Colin1 (Dec 11, 2009)

Well
at last ours has been named and shamed...


----------



## Wildcat (Dec 11, 2009)

Shameful stuff indeed. Sit back and read some of the cases on this site to see how pathetic some people really are.
http://www.anzmi.net/cases.html


----------

